# Headlight Bulb



## Sammyboy (Jan 11, 2017)

Just joined the site

I just got this MTD Gold series 8.5/26 everythings tightened up ready to go except i cannot find a replacement bulb anywhere besides online at mtd which is more than I'm willing to spend on it. I was wondering if there was a bulb i could match up with at napa or another parts store alike but cheaper

thanks.


----------



## JD in NJ (Dec 21, 2016)

Sammyboy said:


> Just joined the site
> 
> I just got this MTD Gold series 8.5/26 everythings tightened up ready to go except i cannot find a replacement bulb anywhere besides online at mtd which is more than I'm willing to spend on it. I was wondering if there was a bulb i could match up with at napa or another parts store alike but cheaper
> 
> thanks.


What CAN you tell us about the bulb? Is it perhaps a fog light type bulb like the ones Ariens is using? (I think it's 889 or 886 or something like that)


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

I also have an MTD 8.5/26 Machine (re-branded as *********** Equipment) and I see that I'm currently running a *Bulb Number 1295* which is brighter than the 1156 which my notes indicate I replaced a few years ago, when it burned out . . . . that 1156 MAY have been the original bulb from around 2007 ?

My MTD Owner's Manual says that their MTD Part Number was 925-04213 (but the actual Bulb Number is a BIG SECRET). I bought a #1295 at a local auto parts store and it's been working fine for several winters now.

I'm in the process of adapting this unit to LED Lights which require DC, and won't function without a rectifier . . . . so the 1295 Bulb must now be functioning with the AC generated by the Tecumseh Engine's Alternator . . . . and I did notice that the plug connectors are polarized,


----------



## JD in NJ (Dec 21, 2016)

Don't be so sure about needing all that for LED bulbs these days. My blower sends AC to the headlight but the 'JDM ASTAR' branded LED bulb I got from Amazon to replace the stock headlight works perfectly without any modifications at all. They also have an 1156 /1295 / etc. style bulb available and I'd bet at least a little bit of money that it also has the electronic wizardry inside to just work.


----------



## Sammyboy (Jan 11, 2017)

Well the thing is its not like the socket type plug. its got the two prong and then the bulb sticks out further than the base. like The Ariens but no bend in it
Thanks


----------



## JD in NJ (Dec 21, 2016)

When I searched for bulbs for my machine I basically looked for something that was physically similar and was a replacement for an item with similar wattage. Frankly I was gambling a bit but it worked out in my case.

Have you got the OEM part number? We can at least get a few brains working in parallel on this.


----------



## Sammyboy (Jan 11, 2017)

Well i went to the local Walmart found one alike but didn't buy it looks like this one has a black coating on the tip which i dont think the old one had it ( i got it missing the actual bulb part but still have base) so i guess the question is should i have the black coating on the tip of the bulb or find another one?
Thanks


----------



## JD in NJ (Dec 21, 2016)

Sammyboy said:


> Well i went to the local Walmart found one alike but didn't buy it looks like this one has a black coating on the tip which i dont think the old one had it ( i got it missing the actual bulb part but still have base) so i guess the question is should i have the black coating on the tip of the bulb or find another one?
> Thanks


I think the black coating is to make sure the light is even when it comes out the sides and is cast on the reflector inside the assembly, so you don't get a bright spot. I honestly don't know how much difference it would make for you.


----------



## Sammyboy (Jan 11, 2017)

Ill give it a shot. thanks for all the help guys


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Do I understand correctly that this blower is previously owned? If so, you might want to check the contacts to be sure you have power before worrying about the bulb (and even check the bulb for continuity to verify that it's blown). I've seen many situations where the light didn't work due to a problem with wiring or the stator.


----------



## Sammyboy (Jan 11, 2017)

It was previously owned i picked it up for free. the bulb was smashed when i got it so it was just left with the bottom part.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Sammyboy said:


> It was previously owned i picked it up for free. the bulb was smashed when i got it so it was just left with the bottom part.


So I would definitely check for power to the bulb socket before I would buy a bulb.


----------

